# Destination Yellow Rock 21st April



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm heading for the salt again next w'end as I've been kicked out of the house due to a big spring cleaning w'end and my help (interferance) is not wanted.

Will be leaving Saturday around 6am and plan to launch from Malomey's around 8am, then an afternoon/evening sesh before rolling the swag out in preperation for a sunrise launch on Sunday.

Everyone is welcome and theres a great bbq area near the launch site that we could use for lunch on Saturday, the amenities block there is pretty clean and modern too.

Hopefully the target species will be sharks, kings & snapper but it's upto you what you want to chase obviously, I'll be leaving the 3kg outfit behind this trip and taking 7kg and 15kg gear.

Hope to see a few of you there 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaMA/MQAAAXfgAASQCEAEAAEEAAmgV0AIAAiJ6mhoaNqaFNMjExMQItbF2dM3wS1J5MaI9CyPi7kinChIUYB+Yg=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Leave pass denied :evil:

Ash


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmmmm....sounds too good!

Due to unexpected family comitments I wont be down until Saturday morning.....the evening session on Saturday sounds good....

I have a 'compulsory' birthday party to attend at 11am Sunday, but I reckon if I am quick off the mark I can get out and back and cleaned up by then.....

Count me in for at least some of it!

Bart70


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Woohoo! I have granted myself a leave pass!  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Funda, put a BIG lock on the fishing room so that doesn't get "spring cleaned" as well.
> 
> I smell a rat. If my missus sent me fishing so she could "clean", I know she'd be throwing out all the good stuff I've been carefully hoarding for years.
> 
> Ant


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

No chance of that mate, Suzi knows not to touch my stuff because I will sell her outback if she does :wink:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like I also have leave. Will confirm a definate closer to date if you guys dont mind.

Sounds like a good plan you guys. Any thing in particular I should remeber to bring along.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Gday Funda
Im pretty keen for Saturday morning , even if I have to work will still be on water by 9.30 am , will let you know later in week , talk soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

garrick said:


> Looks like I also have leave. Will confirm a definate closer to date if you guys dont mind.
> 
> Sounds like a good plan you guys. *Any thing in particular I should remeber to bring along.*


Andre,

After the eye popping spewing sesh you had at Barlings I'd say Seasick tablets:lol: :lol: :lol:

Marty,

Hows the water looking mate, anything to report?


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

mate conditions good ATM , heard some reports of kingies still around , some in the 80 to 85 cm class around tollgates and yellow rock/north head , also heard reddies around in reasonable numbers   
I think the big kings have fallen to live bait


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Travelcalm is on top of list this time mate. When on the big blue I sometimes call out to GEORGE and then other times I dont. 

Is there a specific terminal rig you guys use (eg. paternoster) or do you guys just go main line straight to hook with ball sinker on top. I just remembered all the gulp you bought on Saturday so, are we mainly doing SP fishing or are we also going to do bait.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Andre, I saw a ripper photo of you in the Stuart Hindson column in the lastest issue of Victorian Fishing Monthly magazine, with a great SP caught jewfish from Tuross Heads. Top fish mate, well done 

Last time I was out off Barlings I caught a few large yakkas on a live bait jig, they were pretty big to use as livies, but I guess if you want the big fish you need to use the big baits!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

caught2 said:


> What's the legal length for snapper? - I've been putting back anything under 40cms.


35cm in Qld, 30cm in NSW, 27cm in Vic

From the wiki


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

caught2 said:



> On Easter Tues I saw several kingies and lost a good one at the yak, using SPs.


How good is that! :shock: Sorry Kim, it's not good that you lost one, it's good that you hooked one and saw several 



caught2 said:


> What's the legal length for snapper? - I've been putting back anything under 40cms.


A legal snapper is only 30cm, sounds like you've been doing very well indeed!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay squidder. Thanks for the kind words regarding the jewfish. I saw the photo in the NSW monthly as well. I didn't say anything as it was not caught on my kayak. On that specific morning, I friend of mine who joined me on the boat also caught a 85cm flathead and we managed 24 legal size flatties as well as a lot of undersize ones. that was before the estuary opened. i hear Narooma is firing at the moment


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Andre,

I'll be using SP's mainly and will probably drift a butterflied pike mid water if they are still about.

Cant wait to see how those giant gulp minnows go off the big bommie at yellow rock, reckon the kings should love them.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZon5kcAAA1XgAASQAcCCBEgL+/eoCAASIp6NNQaZNqepo2o0CINNQzSBpowNQQg6qH38m7xjRYFadyV6bUUgbxohq1xymYGDsK6WQcCCQ2NGZWBAa8ConE5WnKN7/F3JFOFCQmifmRw


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> VERY tempting Kim - particularly if the kingies are on, and the wind is not.
> 
> Red.


No need to head across there if the kings are around, yellow rock and further around the corner a bit holds everything the tollgates does.

Once the westerlies hit in Sept. I'll tow a few yaks out to tollgates in the tinny when the snapper and mowies are firing, tollgates from maloneys is one hellova trip if something goes wrong and I've had some bad experiences out there in my old 16ft glass boat.

So no I'm not interested when theres just as much on offer a lot closer, personally I dont think it's worth the risk.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVDS4g0AACPfgAASQMeAEKAS0IA/99+wMAC5qMZNMgZNDIMjTAjCKn6nlPJNGnoo9T1P1TQAaAiYghmqeibITJo0ZNpBUrJ7VqfZIQ3xgWw6Z6ZlvTYw4WQk1qzHtvwMvpsQreaIMHnTVNLLyyHESAZspbgDDqWF1Z4wciXn+fUwJOhq8ZnB9UuDSYNhhIHhLTcfzJIsHkT40qdtrRk9Bn6ZTjJYe6ynIHNmRBytx3RrDUY9UOd2B5IyMCTqVTr1EZEtiXgX1AhsztWd531xUsRMchgjUX890hSPsOT51/i7kinChIKGlxBo


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

What a joke!!!

I cannot believe Rob Paxavanous (sp) supports this and now is shown on TV doing so after asking for our support in protest.

Burre point gone too, and brou island.

Rob Pax can get stuffed, hope I have the pleasure of meeting him one day on a sand flat somewhere devoid of fish life, fkn idiot!!!

I knew this was going on, sent in submissions and more, but the rec fishing havens that thrive with fish stocks these days arent worthy of consideration by the green grabbing political people shafters.

FFS


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Where's everyone staying for this trip?

I've been thinking about getting an overnight van or cabbin somewhere if a couple of others are interested.

Is there van parks close to Maloneys we could stay at, or does anyone have any idea about parks in the bay?

I got no idea about the b'bay area really, usually drive straight thru to other places further south.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Funda said:


> Where's everyone staying for this trip?


Unfortunately it will only be a day trip for me, I've gotta be back Saturday night, but will definately fit in a morning and arvo session.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQWBWZMAACnfgAASQOeAEAEqFAA/79+gMAD1hEJqemoNGjQaaNAAEU9Twk00AA0AaANU/RCYmEaKfohA0H6gxBo0gN23TlgTzeXSAVXzAM4UZorUVkqnCMGCnYi0DOCECAo1uqLn44b1h45Htib8WDHIC5VUDrr90BPiNGcZsROwXwAcjygqWrJyK5qzfxsnfhNRJNm5nz+wWgKwe2MpvNzjAKDBrggexDMk7aa2xCwvfmXy6Ebdd7R3l0oux9MpUerShaqlS1UBblMN0jz0+C0vjdcw+tqJECYqkzqVqFTyc9wrHPLlBlsY4SLd3PEa0IWktgnhfkcFiqM+DVA678XckU4UJAFgVmTA


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah camping at Maloneys isnt legal I'm almost certain :wink: :wink:

I'm keen to grab a cabin if you are Leigh, a kitchen would come in handy for a snapper/kingy feast 

Check pm mate.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Guys 
although not strictly legal ( what is ) , a number of people camp at Maloneys ( right in the corner , where we launched last time Alan)  
I have never heard of anyone getting in trouble , I have been told 1 to 2 nights they tend not to worry about it    
As for Rob Pax I agree he certainly didnt seem to stick up for the recreational south coast fishos , the stupid part about it is there will be people fishing all thru the marine park , if they dont have a GPS.
just another case of people telling you what you can do and where you can go , dont know what gives anyone the right to tell you you cant fish somewhere :roll: :roll:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I am interested in sharing a cabin. If it was me alone, I would have slept in the car but if you 2 guys are planning a cabin I am eager to go 1/3 in costs. Will this be for the Saturday night then.

Thought I was going to see some of you guys at Tackle world earlier today due to barefoot hodgee being there.

Allen are you taking your laptop down again? I have a few q regarding this forum and between you and Leigh things should go quickly. I also thought about those big sp and decided I need to go back and get me a few more of them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

garrick said:


> I am interested in sharing a cabin. If it was me alone, I would have slept in the car but if you 2 guys are planning a cabin I am eager to go 1/3 in costs. Will this be for the Saturday night then.
> 
> Thought I was going to see some of you guys at Tackle world earlier today due to barefoot hodgee being there.
> 
> Allen are you taking your laptop down again? I have a few q regarding this forum and between you and Leigh things should go quickly. I also thought about those big sp and decided I need to go back and get me a few more of them.


Expecting an update on accomodation soon from Leigh, hopefully the cabins arent booked out.

I'll bring the laptop mate, gotta love next G


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

have not looked at the forum over the last couple of days - currently in Bathurst with work.

I was originally going to be at The Bay from tomorrow (Friday) until Sunday but has been cut short by a death in the family and funeral on Friday. Hoping to be there from mid morning Saturday. I have a party to attend at 11am Sunday before returning home.

Am hoping to catch up with everyone maybe Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning before departing to head to the party.

Any ideas on times for Saturday?.....will you guys be out most of the day?...might join you Saturday afternoon if you are.

Cheers,

Bart.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb4MydsAAHbfgAASQeeMGDnk3CA///+gQAI9m1bMdWGpiaCahsTVMaZRhGgAPUCKeFPRkmj1QTJhqAwCaGgIAqeSZonlA0GgAADTQSp6TTSaSb0RPSb1SGjRoaBjUyESC1USmH4QX/nh7ePoZeR58PtnQ75vWtGMs+n9UV/YUK/Uz+LSlqJhsCbFBlSbOoDV7v4aOFaSG+6aLZRbkQhHaNTxWcQqFrlfYgNKgtVFLCGwQHRGEAO0ZDW+CO1t4IOpfsea89L3lVEmRVz0iF8MeVIarjvg0XLx43+tyLaTPmJHemJJebMIUuO/383kdPF5i3cSfSfK/8jhbCRLEiGMnxHyfvR+Q1H8JPBSm4M5C2hmSMmQM2pLbFNSOuJlUOkxRzy6h3kQxFeXY1NOBVb2vwmx4vbOWwVkgG9nB6OGcNUgjedY+4EoWd/q6xbSrYHZxX0NtUe+CCDZ9d1D8gsz3dEcQFGKQCyJoyuPfgMdDaQZvIgZjPa5JN6Ns6uzYLr0k+wWv5th28M4pAdkm5vsbNGppzQ+/3aAY22FsD1vHSX5XxsdWU2vW5mJCOtgmTXGItQyQh5TGI9KB22HAyKuP2WgsxulAlEsZ8hznQsjBm/hee0KWDBhNa5njKj1RiwNbGlRMnEoGCkJADpEleGCq90lFUKCBjOam+1eSxVU3aKQPuSY1qwU03vOox2uW11yyspRBOQvnMGR86jUaLegQSuChJdKPxOgyXObA20wiwaphGRMCJ3uGVDkTysD/xdyRThQkL4Myds=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Still trying to sort out the dog feeding - from all the yelling at 2am last night ("I don't want to marry you anymore!") I think we've had an engagement break off in the house - while this is a sad situation it might mean that the two love birds won't be going away for the weekend as expected........"um, sorry to hear about the break up, can you please feed the dog on Saturday?" :wink:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I am going to try to make it for Saturday Morning but not sure of your meeting / launch point.

I have copied a map of the area, is this the meeting point?

Victor


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep thats it Victor :wink:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Booked into Cullendulla Park:
> http://www.vanpark.homestead.com/findus.html
> Cabin B.
> 
> ...


Thanks Red - not sure what my plans will be Saturday.....Might be giving Therese a 'peddle' in her new yaks at some stage so will be on child minding duty....so might be mid afternoon Saturday.....just depends. Should make it Sunday for a few hours....will have to be off the water by 10am tho...

Cheers,
Bart70


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

I snore like a chainsaw once the turkeys stop flowing, I'll bring ear plugs for OH&S reasons for you guys, I'm not that bad really but I'm a snorer.

I'm just lucky I'm deaf in one ear ear so I can sleep on one side and hear nothing but the ringing sound I live with 24/7, it's really the gas I'm worried about :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdaFUY8AACtfgAASQOcAGKAgEAA/99+gMADVmhqJmU0HpAMgANCJ6Camp6I8poDJo/VAGp6EKeU3qR6mQBoZPUBSwmElnAyWuOPSNWimjVL0umr4LMqmSiTubQywqdsJ5A01MQ0KRtVOlxuKK4qhNy54g1gkqlgHlSwSE/UZjGM8tQkBYGSrqWuL1xqEAoMyRDYp4Ass98cBjVnURBMrEWfb8PakSqUIKilHDJkQ2aKLX5pccrOQBplM2CMLCpLw2MleiZmLvTcikcygQYOZXecow5HD+LuSKcKEhrQqjHg=


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay Allen Dont feel alone mate. I too am a snoorer. After the operatiion the misses alowed me back in the bed next to her so I guess it is not as bad any more.

Regarding the hearing problem. Ditto mate. I've had 5 ear operations to date and the misses says I need 2 more.

Regarding the meet up point, never been there. I see part of a map but not sure where the turn of is. I presume it is on princess highway. Any special futures to look for guys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Once you get to the the round about after Nelligen turn left, heading north along the Princess highway (5 mins) turn right to Longbeach, follow the signs to Maloney's :wink:

re hearing it's my left ear thats cactus and rings 24/7 with 100% hearing loss, right ear I still have 60% hearing & thats why I always say "HUH" and turn my right ear towards you :lol:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks Allen.

Sounds pretty easy. Somehow I cant find that last bit of road on my where is map. Should be able once I get there.

Are we still planning on Saturday morning first launch at 08.00 or earlier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Could be a little earlier, we are leaving Canberra at 6am so hopefully 8 at the latest.

Went back to tackle world today and bought some more big gulps, a few big hooks and some 150lb wire, hope that hammerhead is still about.


----------

